# NYC-Three cute bonded rats need a home



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: NYC New York City (Queens)
Contact: Vivian Barna at [email protected]


Available rats:




























...Russian blues...looks dumbo...?


Please contact Vivian above with inquiries.


Thank you,


Raquel


----------

